# Greetings From Germany my TT RS Plus :) new update !



## hung0190 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi there
first off, i want to apologize for my bad english, i used to be so good at english but now after several years without writing and speaking in english... its all gone, hope u guys can handle it 
My name is Hung im vietnamese and just turned 22. 
Im from Germany and i kinda like this forum its very active and the manners seems good unlike the german tt forums :evil: 
I want to share with u guys my car and the modifications i have done so for
first of all the car when ive picked it up

after a long wait of 6 month order, i finally picked the car up in october 2012
its a TT RS PLUS Misanored S tronic ( 360 HP 465 NM)
It has nearly every extra options, like:
Bose Surround
Magnetic Ride
19 Inch wheels
carbon side mirrors
280 vmax carbon engine interieur
adaptive light
navigation plus
bucket seats
audi music interface
sport exhaust system
leather package
parking sensors
led interieur package
audi exclusive steering wheel
and many other things which i dont know in english

this is how it looked when i picked it up




























what i have changed so for
tt rs badge on the back painted black
audi rings painted black
bucket seats back wraped in misanored ( why wrap? because paint gets easily scratched, i transport a lot of things sometimes)
mirrortriangle painted black
gas cap painted misanored
bucket seats ( plastic thingy ) painted misanored
back diffusor painted black , middle line misanored
centre console, ashtray, evey brushed aluminium turned black or misanored painted
white stitches turned into karmesinred
exhaust system by ASG ( very very loud but droned like hell, like the millitek)
HMS Exhaust system made out of stainless steel ( kinda expensive but the sound is so damn great, TÜV certified ( in germany we have many problems to get such exhaust systems etc. allowed)
speedorings painted red, i got the idea from the audi r8
carbon sil plates by osir
carbon paddle shifter
S button when pressed = exhaust system Flaps always Open!! 
Audi " Segment" wheels 19 inch ( winter ) SOLD!
Audi Rotor Wheels Black / Red 19 inch ( winter)
OZ Ultraleggera HLT 19 inch gloss Black powderd
Extra DVD Player in the Glove box ( it connects to the navi Plus screen and it allows to play dvds or selfmade music videos during driving, of course only for my lovely girlfriend) watching porn is also possible LOL!
self invidualized car mats 
HGR Stage 3, 430 HP 600 NM ( the car goes insane!! 0-100 kmh in 3,5 second and 100-200 kmh in 7,9 Seconds)
A very very clear wrapping in the front area of the car ( hood, mud guards, sideblades, front spoiler) the wrapping is nearly not noticibale and very clear, double thick than usually matt wrapping . Dont wanna get my baby hit by bad stones  and it helps great to remove the dead burned flies 

and many other things which i am to lazy to write em all. but i think pictures will do the talking now LOL

sorry for the bad quality, most of the pictures are taken from the iphone

HMS exhaust system









seats wrapped









black badges and ring


















painter did good work









half done









after a good hour of unshaky hands of work, done ! r8 look, i like it !










r8 speedo


















done









man some clips got destroyed in the act -.-









motor power testing station with only new exhaust system by HMS 402 HP and 489 NM !









osir sil plates, hard work to remove that inlay and the original tt rs inlay ! i had to heat it up 10 minutes 100 degrees and then could slowly remove it without damaging it









changing colour of white stitches done!


















some interieur




































who might this guy be? 










new vs old downpipe ( new downpipe made by F town without cats and 100m inside with , the normal has only about 70-80 not sure anymore)









raeder TT RS nearly 100kg and 500 HP









cardan shaft broken after tuning, so i got me a new one which is much stronger and endures more NM










and these are my OZ ultraleggera HLT  they weight around 10kg and the car is more agile then before !









photoshooting time 
















































































































































and here are some sound checks 
sorry for the crap video footage, all made by iphone 5, i actually wanted to attach the gopro2 hd but recording sound from that is way more worse than the iphone
( precats and main cats where all intact only with the hms exhaust precats where removed and main cats still intact)
The sound is in real at least 10 times better 
i will do a better sound check if someone can teach me with what camera and mic to record

ASG SOUND race/cup 80

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-3SAYbr ... e=youtu.be kaltstart

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0PaviPv ... e=youtu.be

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uBNITxNG ... e=youtu.be

HMS AGA B KAT + F Town DP and HGR STAGE 3 :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MnpUjyz1 ... e=youtu.be

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XR87FVsR ... e=youtu.be

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kb1kNd3a ... e=youtu.be

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BM9MmzFp ... e=youtu.be ( reved max 4000 dsg limiter)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ez4Nmnjo ... e=youtu.be

and here sound check from the optional original sport exhaust system TT RS:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKpuENkd ... e=youtu.be

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U5vni-6b ... e=youtu.be

vmax is now limited to 300kmh
what more changes im going for :

MTM Carbon Diffusor
MTM Carbon Rear Spoiler
Maybe Ceramic Breaks from Audi r8 
or Movit 380 brake Discs and Endlex MX Brake Pads ( many german TT RS Driver use this combiniation and said its waaaaaaaaaaay better now )

My Car has now 8000 Km and so far no problem with the original brakes and no squeezy noises when breaking.
Now Audi changed the brakes and i got 2 new discs new brake pads and and new brake body ( in germany all TT RS are getting a new brake set up which is updated ( less squeezy noises and more breaking power ) by first April 2013 )


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Very nice some time and money gone in to that 8)


----------



## Audi TT RS PLUS (Mar 18, 2013)

Nice!  I have also TT RS Plus and it needs more power. 
Where did you get the stronger cardan shaft?


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

Daaaamn!


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Hello Germany!


----------



## Jarndyce (Mar 16, 2012)

Whoa! Very nice.
Empty roads and gleaming white car parks too. :mrgreen:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

*.............Wonderful.............*
Hoggy.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Fantastic looking car, you've put a lot of effort into it. [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

Hello and welcome!

Those pro-shots at the end look superb!


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

Great build up. Very nice to see you are so dedicated to make it look perfect for you, with also all the red parts in the interior. A bit too much painted parts for me but still a great job!

How you changed the audio too because you removed the doorpanel? Be sure to heat the clips with a hairdryer or something before you try to pull like a maniac. Broke some clips on my previous tt too and afters some heating they get much more flexible without breaking 

And another question, how did you manage to get a video on your display?


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Hoggy said:


> *.............Wonderful.............*
> Hoggy.


+1


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Looks totally awesome , well done 8)

Apart from the red rim on the wheels and the two tone steering wheel....sorry


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Looks amazing, some food for thought on some further mods now 

Where did your RS floor mats come from they look ace.

Might consider wrapping the back of my recaros in Suzuka Grey, wonder what it would look like?

Also, you said you have had the S button sorted so that the flap is open all the time. Please do expand on this, as its something I am looking into.

Could you please expand on what clear coat wrap you have had fitted to the car to prevent stone damage. I have seen something before, and its essentially a clear wrap. May consider for the front of the car and protruding arches etc...

But [smiley=thumbsup.gif] on the car mate, looks fantastic, wish I had enough spare cash to do cosmetic upgrades etc.


----------



## temporarychicken (Oct 16, 2012)

Very impressive work!

Have you seen the computer game the Mirror's edge? Reminds me of that for some strange reason.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

STUNNING COLOUR


----------



## Tronic (Feb 13, 2013)

absolutely amazing! loving the car and mods mate


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

This is how the PLUS should have looked


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

A few ideas there for you Pat


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

I've just purchased tonight's winning lottery ticket... Will proceed with further mods when I collect the cheque.

Some good stuff here, really is a lovely car, if not a bit too much red for my eyes...

Look forward to seeing more shots and seeing what else you do with it...


----------



## lude219 (Feb 13, 2013)

Stunning car and truly one of a kind mate!!!

One question: how were you able to play movie on the RNS-E unit??


----------



## hung0190 (Apr 10, 2013)

hi guys  glad u like it  
i wanted to have something special and unique so i decided to do sth what is to my liking
glad that some of u got new design thoughts through my car 
ye its a lil bit to much red, but i like it. even though the steering wheel aluminium clip turned gloss black now ( red before as seen in pictures)

yea ive putted alot of effort and money in it so far around 12000€ makes 14k poumds? not sure though
carbon back spoiler and diffusor makes 1600€ again.. and then ceramic brakes......
20.000€ budget is the limit for this car.
need to save more for my new car  which i will pick up in 5 months  i hate long delivery/ordering time-.-
i dont know what company thr clear wrap was, but i am satisfied and its very clear.
what i can recommend and what is also hard to get here in germany since its from the UK is
clear wrap 3m venture shield!! highly recommended and very clear

my tuner turned off those flaps when pressed s button , even in normal mode , if full throttle the flaps also opens because the warm air inside need to go out or sth like thst he told me.

the mats are very gorgeous ! they are custom made for me and the quality is first class! (only best quality for my red rocket  ) ive let em stitched my name on the driver side and on the other side my girls name only because i want her to be happy lol
anyway the firm is rosendorf u can google it dont know the correct url. they may speak english but im not sure

no i didnt changed thr audio system, ive changed with vcds :
from bose coupe version to bose roadster versiom

the roadster bose version has much more bass and thats all i wanted without changing the whole soundsystem ( most of high end soundsystem are not even compactible with the navigation plus) since i also want to leave every electronic parts original.
so that was the only and inexpensive options. changed coodec and now i have the roadster bose sound system in my coupe. i like it! :roll:

the only reason why i have removed the door panel was to get those little plastic parts in the doors ( for the mirrors) painted black/red as u can see in the pictures ( i just hate plastic, so much plastic parts for such a great car)

i have bought a dvd set incl a black box thingy which allows to play movies while driving
the firm is called kufatec

why mirrors edge XD? ive only seen trailer didnt played it yet no time 

@ tondy i recommend you to wrap ur front area of the car with 3m venture shield. ur car is suzukagrey and with that wrap is nearly impossible to see, if its a black one that is out of question though.
if u never pull down those back seats for more space then i would paint them suzuka not wrap. paint is way more gloss 
in my case just wanted to have anti scratch *paint* look


----------



## hung0190 (Apr 10, 2013)

@tondy what uve been looking for ( they reduced the price ( damnn )

http://www.custom-carbon.de/shop/shift- ... c::17.html

carbon paddle shifters

mats

http://www.autoteppiche.com/DE/

for romance in the audi tt 

http://www.kufatec.de/shop/en/Volkswage ... EM-Control
http://www.kufatec.de/shop/en/Audi/A4-B ... udi-/-Seat

these 2 things are needed
installing is not easy a car hifi pro should do that
paid for installing 300€


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

hung0190 said:


> no i didnt changed the audio system, ive changed with vcds: from bose coupe version to bose roadster version, the roadster bose version has much more bass


[smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

moro anis said:


> A few ideas there for you Pat


Would love to but I think this guy has more balls and money than me! :lol:


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

hung0190 said:


> @tondy what uve been looking for ( they reduced the price ( damnn )
> 
> http://www.custom-carbon.de/shop/shift- ... c::17.html
> 
> ...


Thanks very much, I will look into the paddles a little more, they are a lot, but look nice. 
I use a company for wrapping which are very good, and at least it is reversible. They do a gloss finish, although Matt Suzuka Grey would be interesting...

Whats the next car youre picking up?

Im shocked that the VCDS changes the Bose setting so drastically, has anyone else found this? More than up for a little more Base


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

hung0190 said:


> @tondy what uve been looking for ( they reduced the price ( damnn )
> 
> http://www.custom-carbon.de/shop/shift- ... c::17.html
> 
> ...


239 euro for those 'glue-on' paddle shifters is insane :S


----------



## hung0190 (Apr 10, 2013)

ye price is okay, the carbon is very good made unless some osir parts...
suzuka matte is nice! at first i ordered suzukagrey and planned to do a suzuka matte wrapping
but misano is just stunning so ive switched after 3 weeks of thinking

the coupe and roadster bose is completely different

the coupe sound has more heights but less base and if u volume up the base just sucks. its allround good

the roadster has a little less heights but at least 3 times better base than the coupe version.

what also nice is if u speed up and windows are open the music also turns louder


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Some really good creative ideas - I think you've taken the red interior just a little too far, but very well done nonetheless . [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Audi TT RS PLUS (Mar 18, 2013)

Where did you get the stronger cardan shaft?


----------



## R70 TTC (Nov 30, 2006)

Wow, well hello there! Red on black. Black on red, who cares it is for me the best combination. I am so hoping someone wants to swap a RS red interior for black!

I love the carbon sills, I haven't seen them before. Great job, keep posting. Cheers, Raife


----------



## sebbevanb (Oct 19, 2010)

TondyTT said:


> Looks amazing, some food for thought on some further mods now
> 
> Where did your RS floor mats come from they look ace.
> 
> ...


Here you have a couple of photos of what I believe is an Ibis white TT with the seats painted to match, maybe they are of some help to you! (Check it out: http://www.finn.no/finn/car/used/viewim ... e=39515141)

And Hung, great job on the mods so far! Have the OZ rims gotten mounted yet or are you saving them for the summer? It is going to look even meaner with those on.


----------



## heiliger.stanislaus (Jan 5, 2013)

So, what is your new car going to be?

Viele Grüße,


----------



## hung0190 (Apr 10, 2013)

Its going to be a Mercedes ML 350 CDI 2013 black outside black inside with full extras 
This car is only for the daily drive ^^ 
Currently i have the mercedes 320 2008 and driven it for 4 1/2 years now ,which i will sell and in return getting the new ML 
At first i wanted to get the sq5 but its a lil bit to small for me as an suv, but the engine and the acceleration is awesome
Also the fake v8 sound, sounds for me pleasant. Its also 30.000€ less expensive then the mercedes when i configured it


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

Yeah your cars alright mate

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

Just joking car is amazing great attention to detail very bespoke

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## leonttmk2 (Jun 22, 2012)

Amazing job. Congrats!!!


----------



## Audi TT RS PLUS (Mar 18, 2013)

hung0190, can you answer me, where did you get the stronger cardan shaft?


----------



## hung0190 (Apr 10, 2013)

By audi where else?


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

sebbevanb said:


> TondyTT said:
> 
> 
> > Looks amazing, some food for thought on some further mods now
> ...


Thanks for that, it looks good IMHO. Will look into getting this done in matt Suzuka Grey.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

@Hung - Can I ask, how did you change the colour of the stitching? Was it via some dye, or did you have it all restitched???


----------



## hung0190 (Apr 10, 2013)

No, ive dyed em all, and its water proof  white is easy to dye
Darker coulers are impossible to dye bright though 
U guys sure have alot of questions


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

Greetings from Munich.

Looks great.. where is that car park??

Bit too much red for me  but glad your pleased.. Like the dash Dial mods you did


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

hung0190 said:


> No, ive dyed em all, and its water proof  white is easy to dye
> Darker coulers are impossible to dye bright though
> U guys sure have alot of questions


We are all amateurs. In truth we only own scale models :lol:

What product did you use to dye? Not that mine need it but white stitching inevitably gets dirty. I think its almost a 100% yes to wrapping the back of the seats...

Bloody hell I've seriously caught the bug this week. Planning all sorts... My girlfriend will likely leave me.

Ahhhhhh....... More money to spend on mods :lol:


----------



## hung0190 (Apr 10, 2013)

Haaha ^^
Yea once my girl said " u spent more time and money on ur car than me, how bout doing the lpvely dovey with ur car?"
I just bought her some expensive glasses from chanel and happines went on for 2 more months 

Anyway bucket seats back wrapping or painting is a must, but i would chose gloss , cuz matt also get scratches easily

Glad i brought u new and fresh ideas tondy!
But dont come crying at me if ur purse is empty cuz u cant stop on modifying the car


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

Lovely car Hung, you're are obviously not afraid to get stuck in and bust out the cash.
For someone who hasn't written English for years your posts are fantastic.
Tondy, sounds like your 'purse' will be empty for sometime!  :wink:


----------



## hung0190 (Apr 10, 2013)

@tondy
I did the stitches myself with the help of this little thing

http://bit.ly/ZSIz0z
Cost 5 euro , audi exclusiv with red stitches costs 3000€
So saved me 2995€ 

The thing is that the stitches are waxed to not get dirty, its not easy to die em all 
That marble colour thing is like the only thing that holds on the stitches and it looks 95% like the original karmesinred grom audi, which i habe on my steering wheel

But a heeeeell lot of work, took me around 8-10 hours but it was worth it 
And im satisfied with the result.
After now 3 months and 4 times leather cleaning etc it still looks like on the first day
Many others including my audi car seller thought, i have let em restitched.
))
U can see it urself the result  looks like original


----------



## Audi TT RS PLUS (Mar 18, 2013)

hung0190 said:


> By audi where else?


You said STRONGER...? I mean stronget than TT RS original? If so can you tell me the part number?


----------



## kamchatka (Apr 11, 2013)

Wow!!! Very individual indeed...... [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

David


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

I can see quite a few people buying these :lol:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Marmorierfarbe-H ... 564980d6a5


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Indeed, but a UK supplier might be easier: http://www.greatart.co.uk/Textiles-Hobb ... lours.html :wink:


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Might go for the sparkly marble gold on the rear spoiler just I make it obvious it is an RS


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Some very interesting and individual mods on your car Hung; and well executed too. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## GCTTS (Nov 11, 2012)

Great car and great mods too.

Silly question from me though please (sorry !)...... Once you use the dye on the stitching do you simply wipe off any excess so it doesn't also dye your leather ???
Do you think it would work on the grey stitching if I got some white dye ?
Also, sorry again, do you apply it with small brush or even a toothpick 

Thanks,


----------



## D6RNM (Jul 29, 2008)

Amazing


----------



## hung0190 (Apr 10, 2013)

sry dont have a product number :/
audi called me and told me that this cardan shaft is from the "rennsport" version
as far as i know all audi tt rs produced in 03/2013 are equipped with the new and stronger cardan shaft

ive painted it with a small very very small brush
the easiest and cleanest way is to first wet the area where u gonna paint it
en apply the brush with the color on the stitches
if ure careless and painted the lewther than just clean it with another wet towel the stitches(if white) will take over the applied colour and the leather is clean

so in short

wet area including stitches with a wet towel
paint stitches with brush
clean area with wet towel

i have grey stitches on the inside area of the bucket seats and i couldnt dye em red so i thinknits impossible to do thatonly from bright to darkmis possible

well toothpick would be a hell of work lol


----------



## GCTTS (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks very much for your response Hung. I think I'll leave them grey.


----------



## Audi TT RS PLUS (Mar 18, 2013)

hung0190 said:


> sry dont have a product number :/
> audi called me and told me that this cardan shaft is from the "rennsport" version
> as far as i know all audi tt rs produced in 03/2013 are equipped with the new and stronger cardan shaft


Thanks, this is very usefull information...


----------



## hung0190 (Apr 10, 2013)

Sry i cant just lift it up to look for it :/
U can ask ur audi dealer the new from 03/2013 is made stronger and holds more NM


----------



## hung0190 (Apr 10, 2013)

New rims have arrived 
I think im the first with oz ultralleggera hlt 19 inch to have em on the tt rs in gloss black
Cuz they usually come in matt black ( still a pitty though since the matt finish was new ) anyway i lile em gloss better
Its powdered black gloss not painted


----------



## hung0190 (Apr 10, 2013)

it seems that audi germany on facebook also likes my RS


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

Audi Germany "Fan" page 

Not Audi them self?


----------



## hung0190 (Apr 10, 2013)

It is audi themself!


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Its a fan photo for Von Hung Like a Horse which Germany Audi have used


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

Yes seems real Audi! Lol moaned about my breaks and they replied to email my car details.... Could be onto a winner!!

(Audi said to me 1-2 months before they get any "fix" to provide for RS brakes)


----------



## hung0190 (Apr 10, 2013)

Oz wheels are mounted, they look much much betrer in flesh, proper photos will be done soon by my proffessionel cam man
Bought also 2 cups with my car on, i like it  
Bought also the ceramic brakes from the r8
Need to have a red paint though, then i will mount em on


----------



## hung0190 (Apr 10, 2013)

<3


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

Great job. Great brakes


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Good job Donkey!

Personally I quite liked the finish of them originally, but I think the red will be a subtle touch on your car.

Did you buy these brand spanking new from Audi or source the ceramics elsewhere?

Approx cost for future reference?

I think it's only fair you itemise and cost all of your mods and then can probably confirm you now own the most expensive RS :lol:


----------



## Audi TT RS PLUS (Mar 18, 2013)

Wow! I'm so jealous... :wink:


----------



## hung0190 (Apr 10, 2013)

TondyTT said:


> Good job Donkey!
> 
> Personally I quite liked the finish of them originally, but I think the red will be a subtle touch on your car.
> 
> ...


New from audi would cost around 15k €
Got em new from a good source for less then half the price ) the discs are also from 2013
Its not perfect yet there is still ceramic for the back wheels missing ( no more spare money [smiley=bigcry.gif] )
And a carbon back spoiler from raeder motorsport which is much bigger see pic down below
Will have em with carbon laminate so that it fits the cf mirrors costs agin around 2.2k€

Cars are just a wasting money enjoyment lol


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

Audi TT RS PLUS said:


> Wow! I'm so jealous... :wink:


I wouldn't be.
I've got a set in my garage brought from the same guy as Hung.
Mine have a vibration when braking from 125 mph to around 90 mph,which is annoying, and the guy won't replace them or refund me,so it's pretty much my own problem.
He did say, as soon as he had another set of discs, we would try them out to make sure it was my discs that were playing about.
That is obviously not true as he's selling another set !!
Been trying to contact SGL to get the brakes tested,but haven't any replies.
Not sure how to get them tested,it could be just a simple adjustment on the rotor housing ??


----------



## Audi TT RS PLUS (Mar 18, 2013)

jaybyme, that kind of matter is bad for you but thank you let us know this. So expensive brakes should work like a dream.


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

well,my friendly Audi dealer and myself have tried everything.
The only thing now, would be to loosen the clamps off and re-balance the rotors.
For some reason no one likes trying it with the SGL carbon discs ?


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

hung0190 said:


> TondyTT said:
> 
> 
> > Good job Donkey!
> ...


Mate don't do the spoilers your car looks great at the moment sometimes less = more

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Jace (Jun 6, 2007)

To much red for me but nice to see you enjoying it, it's rare to see such a lot of mods/work carried out by an individual rather than a project by a team or company.

Enjoy


----------



## hung0190 (Apr 10, 2013)

brakes mounted 

the brakes just brakes awesome! no fading at all and its waaay more agile than before! driving curves makes so much more fun now thx to the wheels and brakes which weight less than oem

the more hot the discs get the better they brake. so far no vibrations though.
ive asked hi. about ur concern jay, he said that he told u to do sth and is waiting for ur answer :/


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

He told me to what ?
The last message from Dennis,was that he was waiting to here from SGL,and had not had any other 380mm disc.
I wanted the discs replaced, or at least tested on another car.If not I wanted a refund,but it doesn't seem like I will get any of these options.
To say I'm unhappy about the whole story is an understatement.
Seems like yours are ok though,mine vibrated right from the very first kilometer,the speed at when they vibrated changed after time and depending on how warm they were.
Luckily the new updated kit works very well,done quite a few kilometers now,and lots of high speed braking,and they feel very good and braking is much improved.
I must say,you do like red don't you,lol


----------



## hung0190 (Apr 10, 2013)

I wanted to have em black but too much understatement for a ceramic.
So only option where red another colour wouldnt fit my concept
Oh ok didint know they vibrated alrdy in the first km. need to call him and clear things up, i think hes a nice guy who critize much but does his work good though. How many km have u run with em? 
Ye i find the new brakes also good and great dont know why everyones crying like a bitch on german forums
Still i like the cer it brakes sooo great.


----------



## hung0190 (Apr 10, 2013)

Last modification which i will do till juli/ august

-Bilstein B16
-Full audi r8 Ceramic brakes in red front and back
-Back seats out and a net ( see picture)
-Raeder Spoiler in carbon as alrdy said before
-100cats
- bringig the tt rs a lil bit lower

Till then there is nothing more to do and the total costs for the modifications would be around 30.000€


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

I think what you've done with this RS is really interesting, and has provided food for thought for not only myself but many others I'm sure!

I'm not being funny here, but €30,000.....

Why didn't you just buy a red R8?


----------



## hung0190 (Apr 10, 2013)

i was 21 when i ordered/got my TT RS 
i thought many many times before my order and after i got the TT RS why i didnt bought an audi R8 sometimes i regret it sometimes im happy and im sure ive done the right choice

in my age with an audi r8 wouldnt be any good, the people here in germany are very envious and dont know that also a car like an audi r8 or a tt rs is affordable with hard work. As much as i like the R8 i couldnt buy it because of the people, it would give a bad shadow at my working place and me also. I could have afford a new 4.2 or a 1-2 year used v10. but i thought hours about it, the r8 consumes to much fuel and is not a daily drive car, more a weekend car. Taxes service costs etc etc. costs around twice what the tt rs costs. Thats why i choosed the TT RS and another thing is after tuning the RS runs in any situation faster than the r8 v8 4.2 )

BUUUUT ur right my next car will be the audi R8 v10 Plus used though new is hell expensive. Or i wait for an Audi r8 turbocharged but first lets wait for the new tt rs coming up.

i will keep my TT RS as long as possible since its my first sportscar and cuz ive putted much love and money in it  
if i got me a new car i will prolly give this RS to my girlfriend/wife. So... who wants to be my GF ? 
just kiddin lol


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

hung0190 said:


> I wanted to have em black but too much understatement for a ceramic.
> So only option where red another colour wouldnt fit my concept
> Oh ok didint know they vibrated alrdy in the first km. need to call him and clear things up, i think hes a nice guy who critize much but does his work good though. How many km have u run with em?
> Ye i find the new brakes also good and great dont know why everyones crying like a bitch on german forums
> Still i like the cer it brakes sooo great.


I virtually stopped using the car after we put the brakes on,so including the 400 km or so back from Dennis,maybe another 1000 km of mostly slow driving as it wasn't any fun to drive the car.
At first vibrations where bad as soon as I braked,then they started at when braking from around 130 km/,then from around 200 km/h.
It would change as the brakes got hot as well.
Dennis kept insisting it was wheels out of balance,which was impossible as they were fine before,and only vibrated under braking.
I've been in the tyre business for over 30yrs,so I know a thing or two about tyres and balancing !
Anyway,to keep Dennis happy the wheels were checked and balanced with the spacers,then we tried different center rings,even had a perfect fitting set sent out from DaveB (the brake specialist).
No change apart from the speed at which the vibration started.
Since then, I've been waiting for another pair of discs from Dennis,but he has always said there are none available,saying I should get the discs checked !!
All in all,I'm very disappointed with they way he has dealt with this problem,and the fact that he is still selling brake kits without replacing mine.
I'm sure what I have experienced is vary rare,as the discs are tested before they leave the factory,but somehow mine have slipped through,and any normal honest person would replace them or,get the discs repaired.
Especially when we are talking about very expensive parts.
I'm sure these problems would easily of been fixed,if we had done a test drive after he fitted the brakes,or if he had believed me when I called him the same day, after my drive home.
So now, your up to date  
I will

Concerning your car.Are you fitting ceramics to the rear,purely for looks ?,as they are not needed,and will change the feel of the brake pedal.
You only have to look at the RS5,ceramics are only an option for the front,and it's a much heavier car.
It all depends if you are doing the modifications more for looks rather than performance ?
If your doing it for performance,then a 330 mm disc and small twin piston caliper is the better option.


----------



## DaveB1970 (Mar 7, 2008)

I've got a rear ceramic kit at handy money together with the plug and pay fitting kit for the TTRS....

I've looked at it enough suppose I'd better sell it...


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

DaveB1970 said:


> I've got a rear ceramic kit at handy money together with the plug and pay fitting kit for the TTRS....
> 
> I've looked at it enough suppose I'd better sell it...


This was meant to be going on mine Dave,if I could fix the front ceramic problem ?
Your rear kit has different calipers though, or ?


----------



## hung0190 (Apr 10, 2013)

Yes back cers not needed, i just do it for looks this time..


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

I originally decided on the ceramics because of the looks,cost and potential performance benefits.
My rears are already upgraded,but DaveB had a nice rear set of ceramics available so I would have fitted them basically for the looks.
DaveB's I think work with a Porsche Caymen caliper, which would better suit the rest of the braking system.??
Mine was in for it's 2yr service Friday.
The dealer is also looking at ways we can get Audi to test the front ceramics,so hopefully I might get some joy there.
If he has the right car come in,he will see if he can quickly put my discs on and test them.
I'm really Glad the new brake kit is working well,otherwise I would be really frustrated.
Have you managed to do plenty of high speed runs with your HGR map,to make sure the speed limiter is deactivated ?


----------



## hung0190 (Apr 10, 2013)

No hgr couldnt deactivate the limiter cuz i have the rs plus. They told me that they still need time for that...

Anyway new modifications coming soon
Bilstein b16 with stabilizer
Bigger rear spoiler in carbon
Rear ceramic brakes
And many more

Here are some snapshots

Will have all my modifications done when im on vacations. 14 th july its comeplete and so far no more modifications

Saving money for a new trackonly tool ( m3 or c63 amg)


----------



## Morells (Mar 4, 2013)

can i ask where did you get the net from and the shelf that has replaced the back seats as im very interested in doing this mod?


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Amazing looking car and level of detail is outstanding.


----------



## hung0190 (Apr 10, 2013)

Morells said:


> can i ask where did you get the net from and the shelf that has replaced the back seats as im very interested in doing this mod?


These are custom made by a friend who knows his work and aint cheap 1200€ only for the net and carbon pipe.
The delete kit costs me around 450€


----------



## Morells (Mar 4, 2013)

hung0190 said:


> Morells said:
> 
> 
> > can i ask where did you get the net from and the shelf that has replaced the back seats as im very interested in doing this mod?
> ...


Do you reckon he would do the delete kit and ship it for a extra cost?


----------



## hung0190 (Apr 10, 2013)

Dont know, just go to ur nearest saddler and ask hom if he can do that should be daily work for him


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

what ever your job is .. i want it.. you've blown a small fortune.. good man! 

looking forward to seeing you with iPad min in the dash next and some R888's.


----------



## hung0190 (Apr 10, 2013)

Ipad mini in the dash? Any pica of that  ? Might consider lol

Anyway more carbon customization is ongoing
End of july everything will be done and pro fotos will soon follow!!

Carbon/leather steering wheel
Some small detail in carbon like the safety belt holder on the bucket seats
Side Mirror wing feets, door sill pannel ( i currently have the osir carbon pannel but the quality is just not to my
Like) bucket seats plastic panneling and some more
Anyway will have these and others in original audi carbon laminated
I dont know what this is called in english but take a look, i think it looks great in carbon 

Yeye ive spent again some more thousand bucks....


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

Did you got your now cardan shaft under warranty under warranty? You said it happened after tuning. My cardan is making noise and I'm afraid it will snap one time after a launch.


----------



## hung0190 (Apr 10, 2013)

Yep under warranty

Quattro gmbh gave me a stronger shaft  now LC no probs
But im still scared tbh so i dont launch often.. Did it 3 times now


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

3 times???? I've done 150 launches I guess already

Did Audi knew it was tuned? My garage knows it's tuned and are telling thing like, if it snaps, they will research and find out it's tuned and you can say goodbye to your warranty...


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Joerek said:


> 3 times???? I've done 150 launches I guess already
> 
> Did Audi knew it was tuned? My garage knows it's tuned and are telling thing like, if it snaps, they will research and find out it's tuned and you can say goodbye to your warranty...


Take it to a different garage


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

I can't imagine Audi have stronger shafts lying around,unless it's an updated shaft for later models.
I'm sure it would be the guy at Audi saying that it's stronger.


----------



## hung0190 (Apr 10, 2013)

No it is a new kardanshaft the numbers dont match with my old destroyed one

Anyway havent posted any news in a long time

I have now upgraded to full ceramic brakes
And changed to bilstein b16, loweres the car also
Also many carbon changes ( same carbon as audi uses)
New back spoiler which is larger
And many other things( see pics)

http://pho.to/2z4wm

My navigation got stolen ... Damn asshohles, left also some scratches arg....
Switching now to the alpine 928r with 8 inch screen

Hope u like it.

These pics where takibg during modification, so not cleaned and with rubber mats etc


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

Ha, great stuff, insane what all you have changes to the car! 

Where did you found all the parts?


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

That really does look awesome. The vast amount of red on the interior isn't easy on the eyes but I think in this case you can get away with it


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

love all the carbon inside but not the red......is a stunning car though, except the rubber floor mats, all that attention to detail and then those, whats all that about


----------



## hung0190 (Apr 10, 2013)

hung0190 said:


> These pics where takibg during modification, so not cleaned and with rubber mats etc


As said .

Dont want to have my velour mats dirty thats why for modification ive putted in the rubber mats

If u look at my other pics then u know that i also have rs mats


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

The car looks awesome and some amazing mods. It will be difficult to sell on though in future so I hope you plan to keep it for a long time!

Just out of interest how much did the car cost and how much did the mods cost? Looks like you spent a fortune on cusomisations!!!?

But as I say - looks insane - especialy in the professional pics!


----------



## hung0190 (Apr 10, 2013)

thx, prof. pics coming soon after i got my new navi etc, there are some things still missing

ive ordered the car new and retail pricewas 77000€, im not counting anymore how much ivespent but its far more than 30.000€
i think its around 35000€

i will keep this car as long as possible, if i want a new car i just buy me a new and wait 1-2 years longer for saving so, instead pf selling my RS, its a great car and very reliable


----------



## hung0190 (Apr 10, 2013)

new info,

will going for the 500+hp stage
before and after videos will be posted after it is done.
cant wait


----------



## mattchaps (Mar 12, 2012)

Amazing attention to detail. Well done.


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

hung0190 said:


> new info,
> 
> will going for the 500+hp stage
> before and after videos will be posted after it is done.
> cant wait


Hung make sure you post some pics of the Loba LLK 
Always interesting to see new parts.


----------



## Gunmann (Mar 23, 2012)

Hey!
I love your alpine!
What module do you use to fit? On Alpine's website I just find the module to Audi A3


----------

